# Most tinkerable / customizable platform?



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Talking with a friend the other day he made a comment that got me thinking - he said "A 1911 is like the 57 Chevy of handguns - there are so many customization and personalization options". That got me thinking about the most customizable platform - is it like my buddy thinks, the 1911 or is it the Glock? or something else entirely? Your .02 appreciated.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Pick up a Brownell's or similar catelog, and you will be astounded at how many different parts are available for the 1911. The Glock doesn't come close (nor does any other pistol platform), so I would certainly agree w/your friend....

PhilR.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I would say in handguns it would have to be the 1911 and there is nothing even close to it in the way of parts and accesories.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I thought the most customizable was a Jennings!!! :anim_lol:


----------



## MikeTz (Dec 30, 2007)

I agree, it has to be the 1911. Just count how many companies make them. Then count the high end "custom" 1911 houses like Brown, Baer, Wilson, and others and you will conclude that the 1911 is probably the most popular handgun platform.

The 1911 model also seems to be the king of the "pimp my gun" crowd. No model has more available parts and accessories than the 1911. You'll rarely see a Glock (or any polymer design) win any beauty contests.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

1911, no question about it.


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

In the words of my favorite big city mayor, Kwame Kilpatrick, Mayor of the City of Detroit - "Asked and answered!"

Thanks for the input guys - unanimous replies and a great point toward Brownell's!!

What a great community this is!!! No matter what gun thought crosses my mind I know a hundred others have pondered a similar point and reached an intelligent conclusion!!


----------



## cncguns (Dec 15, 2007)

Yep, 1911 without a doubt.


----------



## Jaketips42 (Nov 24, 2007)

I often refer to the 1911 as the Honda Civic  The only difference is I hate Hondas.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Honda. Nah! Maybe old 50 thur 70 Chvey's. The king's of customs.


----------



## Jaketips42 (Nov 24, 2007)

Haha! You have to realize the generation I'm from.  I'm 26 and spent the last 10 years playing with Jap cars (Nissans) and hating Hondas. But I can see where you are coming from. I got a JC Whitney catalog from '69 for xmas. I love nostalgic stuff like that.


----------

